# Sears fixed and plunge base question



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I bought a Sears model 320.27683 12 amp 2 HP peak that was in the bargain section at my sears store so it came with not manual and some parts missing on plunge router base but I also got a anther plunge base for an Industrial router because they had both and only one router. both the fixed base and plunge base have a pin that fits in a slot in the side of the motor housing and the pin is flush with the housing so it does not keep the router from turning ( the Industrial has it). How important is this pin? It does not look like I can buy just that pin from Sears. 
Thanks
Firstmuller


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Allen I can't help with your inquiry but am sure someone will come along and give you the necessary advice.


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

I have the 27683, and the only reason I can see for having that pin (other than being a PIA to align!) is for the fixed base. I suppose that if the motor is allowed to rotate, the coarse adjustment tab (that fits into one of the three horizontal slots on the motor housing) might slip out, letting the motor slip. I gather, though, that the fixed base does have the pin in place.

I don't see any reason when using the plunge base. The motor slides down until it seats fully into the base.

Perhaps the reason is as something of a safety factor- if you forget to clamp down the motor before turning on, you could end up with some nasty, unexpected rotation :sad:

I'd say try using the router without the pin, but make sure that the little black triangle markings line up as much as possible, and ALWAYS clamp the motor before turning on!

Whenever looking at tools at Sears, I'm always amazed at what would-be customers do to display models, but wonder how or why that pin could be removed.

BTW, if you haven't found it already, you can download a pdf of the user manual by going to the Sears Parts Direct web site, click on the "Manuals and Repair Help" tab, and enter the model number (including the 320). Good luck. I've been very happy with my 27683.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the fast reply. I need to get the 1/4 collet for it because it only cam with the 1/2 and I only have 1/4 bits right now.
Thanks again

Allen


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

I think there is a manual on this site in the Craftsman section. As for the collet, my manual did not distinguish between the 1/4" and the 1/2" so I called the parts store to get the definitive answer.
I will get back to you soon with the correct numbers.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can get a 1/2 to 1/4 bushing if the collet is too pricey/hard to find. Rockler sells them for about $4. I don't know how well theirs work as some seem to grip better than others.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Allen I have both the 27683 and the Pro model 27680. There is a push button on the base you have to push to raise and lower the router in the base. The pin keeps the router from rotating so that feature will work correctly. This push button will also lock the router in place, if the motor is rotated correctly. I would suggest you go to a local hardware and buy a 'Roll PIN' that fits, then drive it in, then grind it to the correct length. That should work just fine.

Dick


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

williamm said:


> I think there is a manual on this site in the Craftsman section. As for the collet, my manual did not distinguish between the 1/4" and the 1/2" so I called the parts store to get the definitive answer.
> I will get back to you soon with the correct numbers.


If you ever need to order collets, the parts section does not list which collet is which, and neither does Sears.com. I got the information to order a 1/4" collet for another router. Item #99 Collet Assy, p/n 2823125000 is the 1/4" collet.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. The 1/4' collet from Sears is about $14. It looks like it will be hard to get the pin out and if I can get it out, was thanking of drilling it out and taping the hole and putting in a set screw so I can change it if needed later.

Allen


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

I worked on the pin on the basse and they are just a 1/8" pin and I just drove them in a little more and now they hold the router from turning.


----------

